# Mais qui achète ça ?



## iDanGener (24 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Il y des gens qui ont beaucoup, mais beaucoup d'argent.
https://www.apple.com/xf/shop/product/MX8A2AM/A/accessoire-de-bagage-airtag-hermès-fauve


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2021)

Je me pose la même question. Mais il y a des personnes qui ont tellement d’argent que c’est une broutille pour eux. Néanmoins je doute que ces gens là aient besoin d’air tag. Ils ont des  serviteur pour retrouver leurs affaires.


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Mai 2021)

600€ pour du cuir hermès, c’est honnête.


----------



## Romuald (24 Mai 2021)

"Si à 50 ans t'as pas ton airtag© Hermès© pour retrouver ta Rolex©, t'as raté ta vie"


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2021)

Dans six mois, j’aurais sûrement raté ma vie. je Pense que je vais m’en remettre.


----------



## la_pendule (24 Mai 2021)

Hello, quand je clique sur le lien je suis dirigé vers la page d'accueil d'Apple (avec safari) : y a-t-il un réglage du navigateur que j'ai loupé ?


----------



## Locke (24 Mai 2021)

la_pendule a dit:


> Hello, quand je clique sur le lien je suis dirigé vers la page d'accueil d'Apple (avec safari) : y a-t-il un réglage du navigateur que j'ai loupé ?


C'est un petit, disons bug, des forums. Sinon, fais un Copier/Coller de ce lien...

```
https://www.apple.com/xf/shop/product/MX8A2AM/A/accessoire-de-bagage-airtag-hermès-fauve
```
...et tu auras la bonne direction.


----------



## Madalvée (24 Mai 2021)

Certains disent la même chose de ceux qui achètent Apple. Pourquoi payer si cher ? Ne jugeons pas.


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Mai 2021)

Mais ça se vend bien : https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/2021/05/les-stocks-dairtags-hermes-au-plus-bas-122689


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2021)

Comme quoi, tant qu'il y a des acheteurs, c'est que le produit intéresse des gens. Sinon, ça ne se vendrait pas. 
_(C'était la réflexion profonde de Capatin Obvious)_


----------



## iDanGener (24 Mai 2021)

Madalvée a dit:


> Certains disent la même chose de ceux qui achètent Apple. Pourquoi payer si cher ? Ne jugeons pas.


Ho que oui je juge !


----------



## iDanGener (24 Mai 2021)

la_pendule a dit:


> Hello, quand je clique sur le lien je suis dirigé vers la page d'accueil d'Apple (avec safari) : y a-t-il un réglage du navigateur que j'ai loupé ?


Je croyais avoir contourné le problème en utilisant un réducteur d’url, car le lien fonctionnait hier, mais effectivement, aujourd'hui, le lien mène à la page d’accueil.


----------



## Gwen (24 Mai 2021)

iDanGener a dit:


> Je croyais avoir contourné le problème en utilisant un réducteur d’url, car le lien fonctionnait hier, mais effectivement, aujourd'hui, le lien mène à la page d’accueil.


Tu avais en effet une réduction d'URL, mais elle pointait vers le site de réduction d'URL. Du coup, j'ai remis le liens que tu as cité, mais apparement, ça ne fonctionne pas non plus.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> 600€ pour du cuir hermès, c’est honnête.


Tu paies la marque , pas le cuir


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Mai 2021)

Comme un téléphone Apple


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Comme un téléphone Apple



Pas trop de cet avis


----------



## love_leeloo (30 Mai 2021)

Oui mais c’est le mien


----------



## Gwen (30 Mai 2021)

Je crois qu'on a fait le tour du sujet, je ferme.


----------

